
My first year of astrophotography - anon1253
https://joelkuiper.eu/astro
======
japhyr
The pictures in this story, in the context of someone trying to figure out
astrophotography for the first time, are just as inspiring as NASA's deep
space images. It's a pleasure to read of someone's first personal experience
with deep space objects.

